# So....How was YOUR day?



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, here's mine. This is a commercial project, a nice one. When I showed up, it was "go, go, go" which is commercial, but I have SOME conscience. I laxed here and there and put stuff in that didn't sit well.

But in the last week or so, it has been beyond comprehension. There is a representative to the project which is one of the biggest nitwits I've ever seen. It goes something like this "There's a big party on Saturday. The subs must be out of these areas, whether they are finished or not" 

I have literally on many occasions put some nails in and a fricken' painter was right there puttying the holes and another cutting in. It is a complete madhouse. I'd say at least 150 men working, all in each others way.

So now, they don't want us to cut inside. Only one place to go....guess where? And yes, I was cutting crown in the rain. And no, it was not just a shower. They want it up.....fine....it's up. Happy painting.

The rain on my saw doesn't bother me in the least bit. Doesn't hurt it at all. Cleaned right up when the day was over.

Oh yeah, at 2 PM, the guy came by, unplugged our cord, threw it out, closed the door. Said the Fire Marshall was doing his inspection. Time to call it a week. Do you ever get people this stupid in charge?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry about your day!


----------



## MarcP (Jan 29, 2007)

One word, WOW! People are amazing!


----------



## forsmant (Dec 12, 2008)

Sounds an awful lot like the company I work for. Fail.


----------



## NormW (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes! but, it's been awhile... Your pictures absolutely cracked me up. Good to know carpenter's have to suffer everywhere. Joys of subcontracting...

I had an electrician tell me he was going to throw out my cord awhile back. I gave him my take on the situation, and he hasn't talked to me in three years.... oh well...


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

And a big party on Saturday!

I hope that mud hole isn't not their extended parking area.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I wouldnt last on a project like that... I'd feel compelled to tell the new occupants how poorly the place was built. 

I honestly dont think I'd make it a day with a PM who's that much of a D-bag...


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like most of the mis-managed commercial work I've been on. You just aren't use to being this far down the line on the F#*k the next guy chain, you'll get use to it. :w00t:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

the **** we put up with nowadays!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Eeeyuck!!

Now crawling into the 16" space under the addition I'm building and stuffing insulation in the floor doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## macatawacab (Jan 1, 2009)

Sound like the classic CF. Project manager did not realize how many people were needed when, so they all showed up at once. great sequencing.:wallbash:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats one of them times you wish ya brought ya canopy.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't do commercial! :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I wouldn't put up with that crap.

I had a job for a company setting up 2 board rooms with video + audio distribution. Not a huge job by any means but a solid weeks worth of work. I started the job and the owner of the company tells me it has to be done in 2 days, I said thats nice I'l do my best but its a weeks worth of work.

2 days in its about 4'oclock and the general manager approches me and asked me how its going. I tell him good I did this and that but still have a pile of work left to do. He says to me "Well arn't you worried you won't be done by tommorow morning for our presentation" I said "Not in the least........ because it won't be"


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Don't do commercial! :thumbsup:


I was drawn to it, I have no resistance to the force :laughing:

I prefer not to, I like residential much better of course. This one at first seemed mild in comparison to the last commercial job I was on so I went for it. Only when the guy who thought he was in charge forced himself into the position.

And he's not the PM. The PM firm is actually very good. The representative on the other hand....


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Don't do commercial! :thumbsup:


Gotta agree. The job dictates what you do, not the other way around.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I feel your pain, I really do.

I have a question for you though.

Did you cope or miter?:whistling


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> I feel your pain, I really do.
> 
> I have a question for you though.
> 
> Did you cope or miter?:whistling


Butt joint. They can caulk it :w00t:


----------



## Jake Stevens (Dec 10, 2007)

We have one box truck and one trailer set up to cut inside or we sometimes use a canopy outside. We never cut inside use less it's just framing up.


----------



## macatawacab (Jan 1, 2009)

you got to get in on the caulking.

the government is going to give 23Billion Cash for Caulkers.

So let's get the caulk guns cleaned up!!


----------

